# WooHoo! New DJ Bike. Pics of my new STP



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

So after beating myself up this past season on my BMX bike, I found that I actually jump much better on a 26" bike! And i cant race my 20" in dual slalom for Mizzou!

So i finally picked one up last week! Still all stock for now, but I see bars, stem, chainring, hydro discs, and single speed in its future.

Here is my new 2007 Giant STP (Frost Green)


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool bike! If I were you I would replace in this order:

Fork

Single Speed

Wheels


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its got a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 on it now, and works just perfectly fine. Rebound adjustment works great! 
So fork wont be any time soon, as well as the wheels. They are SUN SOS rims, which arent terrible. But i wont replace those until i bend one!

Single speed is actually happening tonight or tomorrow lol

I picked up a Rennen chain tensioner today, as well as a 16T cog, and hopefully some cassette spacers tomorrow! Should be SS by afternoon!


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

DJ3 is about the bottom of the barrel where you want to be fork wise. Once you upgrade you won't regret it. 

Honestly, why go with hydro brakes? The stock application has more stopping power than you will ever need.

Stem and Bars would make a nice choice. That stem is a stock component on all DJ bikes and isn't the correct geometry. My crappy GT Chucker 2.0 had that stem, it sucked.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I might not get brakes actually. I've been riding these, and really like them so far! 

I will go DJ1 or Pike or something in the next few years, but I dont need it yet.

Bars and stem is probably first on the list. The single-speed conversion should be done in an hour or so, whenever my buddy wakes up and lets me borrow his tools. lol


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know man, hah. If you have a chance to rid a bike with a better fork don't pass up the chance. That may sway your mind a bit =P

I had a DJ2 and it was way better than my stock fork which was comparable performance wise to the DJ3 (Although not as structurally sound). I was having big problems with the DJ2 blowing the air preload seals even as low as 10psi so I switched to the Argyle 318 to go full coil and that made all the difference. 

People say the Argyle 318 doesn't have that much adjustability which may be true if you're trying to do a lot of different things with the bike (ie DJ, Park, Street, FR, 4X, XC a good bit of everything). However, if you focus on the DJ, Park and Street aspect it has more adjustment than you will ever need and I'm not worried about blowing out seals on hard hits. I have even been racing the fork in ABA BMX Sanctioned races and it has been doing very well so 4X isn't out of the question with it.

Just keep it in mind.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, its a single speed now! My STP also led me to 3rd place today at Midwest Collegiate Mountain Biking Downhill event!

Dual Slalom tomorrow!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I'm kind of regretting having sold the Argyle 318 coil that came with mine. I did put a Pike 454 Air on for versatility, but then I sold that to fund a DH bike and now my poor STP has a Tora 318 on it, which isn't bad but really could do with a proper service. After having ridden a Domain 180 on the DH bike I think I should have given the Argyle a go particularly with a softer spring to suit my weight better. Ahh well.



What ratios did you end up going with for the single speed?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I replaced my seals with Enduro seals, think im good for a while...

Then I just ordered a 32T front chain ring, and 15T rear cog.

E.Thirteen Guide Ring, and Surly SS Cog.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You'll need some decent cranks before long. 
Hydro brakes are way overkill.... as you've probably already concluded.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha, yea. Not exactly at the top of the list right now. These BB5's work just fine lol.

And I hope to get a set of SAINT cranks eventaully, but not until these crap out. These Hussefelts should be strong enough for a long time for me....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ZenkiS14 said:


> haha, yea. Not exactly at the top of the list right now. These BB5's work just fine lol.
> 
> And I hope to get a set of SAINT cranks eventaully, but not until these crap out. These Hussefelts should be strong enough for a long time for me....


The problem isn't with the strength of the arms themselves. The cranks tend to loosen up. Make sure those suckers are cranked on tight and check them periodically.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

You could probably get away with a set of SLXs. Lighter than Saints and still fairly strong. Just be sure to get the dual ring version, if you go that route, it has steel pedal inserts.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Eh yea, and i've had good experience with SLX on my XC bike, but I think IF i need new cranks, i'll probably try to score some SAINT ones anyway


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Latest pics/mods:
Marzocchi DJ3 rebuilt with Enduro Seals
E.Thirteen 32T Guidering
Surly SS 15T cog
Rennen Chain tensioner
Shadow Conspiracy Interlock Half-Link chain
Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 tires
Hussefelt Cranks
BB5 Brakes

ODI Ruffian Grips (white) ordered and on the way hopefully soon, also hoping to have Thomson stem, Holzfeller Bars, and some hydro brakes soon!

I really do love this thing though! I am progressing so much faster with Jumping now that im off the 20" BMX. I love the BMX for park/street, but dude this thing is killer for dirt!


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

that chains got some balls

nice bike. i like the frost green

I like that chain tensioner too...how does it pare alongside others?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its the only one i've used, but from what i've heard from everyone else its one of the best. 

Since setting it properly, I've never had a change tension or drop issue at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey nice bike ZenkiS14 and I will probably see you at the jumps sometime soon as I am working on finishing up my dj bike and I will get down their a little more often to hit the jumps.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey nice bike ZenkiS14 and I will probably see you at the jumps sometime soon as I am working on finishing up my dj bike and I will get down their a little more often to hit the jumps.:thumbsup:


Nice dude! looking forward to it!

OR you guys should come down here to CoMo and ride our FR/DH trails, DS course, and Dirt jumps!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

New Bars/stem/grips/pedals:


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess this has kinda turned into my personal build thread.

Anyways, I got those SAINT cranks I was talking about getting. Total cost = 10 dollars  Gotta love shop friends...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I like those pedals!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's some more pics of my new bars/stem/pedals:


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

The bell is a nice touch. If you ever post video, you gotta hit the bell in mid-air!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha I rock that bell loud and clear at DJ's lol


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice dude, I've gotta get up there and hit up the DS course and the dirt jumps in Columbia with you guys when the weather gets nice.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

You never said...what are those pedals? Not the Answer ones are they?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

ducktape said:


> You never said...what are those pedals? Not the Answer ones are they?


Oh sorry man! They are Premium Slims. Fully sealed, and only 15.2 ounces.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Few more upgrades, got some new Shimano XT brakes, a new Spank/DMR rear wheel, a bashguard, and a Fox 36 Float. 
My STP is finally getting to where I want it to be.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

how low is that Float?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Float is at 100mm right now.

Its a 36 Float 160 RLC.


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Love it. Color is sweet for sure.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## haro: the zero one (Oct 26, 2010)

rft: i miss my old stp


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is my STP, finally finished. I built it for racing, and dirt jumping specifically, but I will be riding urban, street, little bit of park, and everything else with it as well :thumbsup:

Sitting at 26.5 lbs with front and rear brakes and chain tensioner.


----------

